# Get the Newest Swype - LOTS of new features / cool skin



## s15274n

Deleted the OP -

The new swype beta has the new swype.. get the beta, then be sure to download the pre-release (NOT the beta) from the installer

http://beta.swype.com/


----------



## s15274n

I heard they took the download down per Swype's request. The beta will get this update soon, so register if you haven't and install the Swype installer.


----------

